# I need advice from people who aren't Google



## Ratflavoredcoffee (5 mo ago)

Google is a depressing rabbit whole (at least for me) so I want advice from other people about this. I noticed my snake just got out of her log and burrowed her head under her water bowl. She popped is out the other side then retracted, now she's sitting in her water bowl. Google led me down a rabbit whole and now I'm worried because it said, she might have a problem with her cage and be stressed/anxious. what do you think about her cage? (I apologize for the candy bar on my dresser) if it's bad please give me advice on how I can improve it


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Ratflavoredcoffee said:


> Google is a depressing rabbit whole (at least for me) so I want advice from other people about this. I noticed my snake just got out of her log and burrowed her head under her water bowl. She popped is out the other side then retracted, now she's sitting in her water bowl. Google led me down a rabbit whole and now I'm worried because it said, she might have a problem with her cage and be stressed/anxious. what do you think about her cage? (I apologize for the candy bar on my dresser) if it's bad please give me advice on how I can improve it
> View attachment 366118


That looks fine to me, & there are many reasons why a snake may bathe in its water bowl.


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

She may be too hot, or possibly mites. 

Your setup isn't great, needs more cover.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Could be too warm.
Could be down to shedding
Could be down to mites


----------



## murrindindi (Feb 19, 2009)

To the OP; Hi, can you give details of the conditions, it`s impossible to suggest whether things might need adjusting without having those details?


----------



## TheHouseofReptilez (Sep 26, 2021)

Could use more hiding spots for sure it is a royal after all and they like to hide to feel secure add more hides, cork bark and fake plants,

As for the sitting in the water bowl as above could be too warm could be going into shed or could be mites.


----------



## Jibbajabba (Jan 31, 2011)

Could be all of the above or. And hear me out. I know my response might be controversial. But try to think about it. I don’t want to be torn apart here. So I risk saying it anyway. Ready ? Are YOU ready ? Ok. Here it comes. My n00b response. She is in the water bowl because …. Ok. You really ready for it ?

ok. Here it comes. She is in the water bowl because …. Almost afraid to say it but I say it anyway. Here it comes.

she LIKES it ?

ok I am out before I get killed with words.

On a serious note. It isn’t always doom and gloom. My boa sometimes sits behind the bowl, digs under it, doesn’t use it at all. Sometimes sits in it when shedding and sometimes can’t get enough of it. They have after all, their own personalities. And if the environment is spot on then she may really just likes it.

I found my royals always loved water given the option. My bowls were always big enough. Even for my almost 10ft boa here.Bowls just get bigger.
Here bowl here is almost 40l / 9 gallons


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

Jibbajabba said:


> Could be all of the above or. And hear me out. I know my response might be controversial. But try to think about it. I don’t want to be torn apart here. So I risk saying it anyway. Ready ? Are YOU ready ? Ok. Here it comes. My n00b response. She is in the water bowl because …. Ok. You really ready for it ?
> 
> ok. Here it comes. She is in the water bowl because …. Almost afraid to say it but I say it anyway. Here it comes.
> 
> ...


😂🤣😂🤣 nice to see you posting Jibbajabba 😁


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

My current corn snake is known to curl up in the water bowl and slithers through it as well. 

Never see my Royal near the water bowl, but going to put in a bigger one when new viv arrives.


----------

